# Daytime Running Lights Problems



## Fredab62 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Fellow Nissan Lovers. I own a 1992 Nissan Maxima SE 5 speed. I bought this car brand new and have kept it stored during east coast winters. The car has 225,000 KM, and naturally is begining to show little annoyances. First the Variable Cam Covers need to be changed, (ticking sound makes it sound like a diesel when the engine is cold) But the one issue that I cannot figure out is the daytime running lights. The right headlight will shut down and my left High Beam turns on to full capacity. What is the solution? Please someone help.


----------



## Razor05 (Apr 19, 2007)

Fredab62 said:


> Hi Fellow Nissan Lovers. I own a 1992 Nissan Maxima SE 5 speed. I bought this car brand new and have kept it stored during east coast winters. The car has 225,000 KM, and naturally is begining to show little annoyances. First the Variable Cam Covers need to be changed, (ticking sound makes it sound like a diesel when the engine is cold) But the one issue that I cannot figure out is the daytime running lights. The right headlight will shut down and my left High Beam turns on to full capacity. What is the solution? Please someone help.


I had the same problem with a 94 Pathfinder I used to own. I was told in was in the daytime running light module, located on the passenger side beside the battery on the outer fender. Supposedly it was the soldered connections in the module itself. I tried resoldering all the connections I could. It did help but not 100%. I could have bought a new one ($150CDN), but I was selling the vehicle. It's something you can try.


----------



## Fredab62 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello Razor05

Thanks for your great help. I did not know Pathfinders encountered the same problem. I never really checked with Nissan to see if this was a common problem with all their car lineup. I shall try what you suggested, and if this fails I will buy the running light module. I will let you know the outcome. Thanks again.


----------



## Razor05 (Apr 19, 2007)

Fredab62 said:


> Hello Razor05
> 
> Thanks for your great help. I did not know Pathfinders encountered the same problem. I never really checked with Nissan to see if this was a common problem with all their car lineup. I shall try what you suggested, and if this fails I will buy the running light module. I will let you know the outcome. Thanks again.


Your welcome. It was actually a Nissan mechanic who suggested that. He said that over time, those soldered joints need to be redone. You might want to check if you can return the module if that isn't it. I know here, I wasn't able to do that. I'm curious to see if that solves your problem.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I had the same problem a 99 maxima. when one of the head lights went out I replaced the bulb, but after a few minutes of driving the other headlight would go out. I was told that daytime running module was broken but the cost to replace it was too much. then I was told to change both of the bulbs at the same time with the same brand. turns out sometimes when the different brand of bulbs operate on the same circuit it "messes" with the daytime running module. After I changed both bulbs the problem went away.


----------

